# wild camping spot near windermere???



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

We are going to the Lake District for a week tomorrow and were hoping to combine a bit of wild camping with stopovers at campsites. The first night we will be arriving late so would like to wild camp in Windermere preferably near the lake. Any suggestions would be great? Also any spots that anybody knows anywhere else in the Lake District as we are travelling through it all if we get time... I have tried looking on google earth but just made myself sick with all the zooming in and out...  
Thank you..


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi cole,

We have stopped overnight at the carpark behind the cc site. Turn into the road for Nabs ferry and in a 100yrds turn right into the carpark. Seen a few mh here. One even had his electric hooked up to the cc site :lol: .


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you! We are heading off soon...


----------

